
We Have Ruined Childhood - artur_makly
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/17/opinion/sunday/childhood-suicide-depression-anxiety.html
======
Animats
_“One long unpaid internship meant to secure a spot in a dwindling middle
class.”_

